# Parken in Ehrwald



## Tomz (27. Juni 2006)

Nach dem ich über die SuFu nichts gefunden haben noch mal als Thema.
Wo parkt Ihr in Ehrwald wenn Ihr auf Transalp geht?
Kann man an der Zugspitzbahn kostenlos parken?

Danke
Tom


----------



## Elmar Neßler (27. Juni 2006)

am grossen parkplatz der ehrwalder alm bahn könnte das gehen. bin zwar transalp noch nie von ehrwald los (sondern garmisch), aber für diverse bergtouren per pedes stand ich dort auch schon bis zu 4 tage. war kein problem. einfach im oberen teil irgendwo links hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JJJ (28. Juni 2006)

Hi,

bin dieses jahr ab Lermoos (liegt 1,5 km neben Ehrwald) gestartet.
Da gibt es einen kostenlosen Gemeinde-Parkplatz hinter dem Hotel Bergland.

Ich habe bei meinen bisherigen Transalps immer vorher die jeweiligen
Touristik-Büros per Mail kontaktiert und nach kostenlosen Parkplätzen
gefragt. Hat bisher immer prima geklappt.

Viel Spaß bei Deiner Tour - unsere ist leider. leider schon wieder vorüber, 
aber dafür hatten wir geniales Wetter.

Es grüßt der JJ


----------



## Carsten (28. Juni 2006)

ehrwalder Alm Bahn. Da kannste stehn und es stört keinen. Die haben sogar so Art Garagen unter der Seilbahnstation, da stand mein Kumpel letztes Jahr 3 Tage drin...
Notfalls anstandshalber mal nachfragen


----------



## Stiftsquelle (1. Juli 2006)

Ansonsten am Schwimmbad in Ehrwald hat auch problemlos geklappt


----------



## Lisa N. (1. Juli 2006)

Stiftsquelle schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten am Schwimmbad in Ehrwald hat auch problemlos geklappt


Genau, dort habe ich auch eine Woche lang ohne Probleme geparkt und es liegt eigentlich mitten im Ort


----------

